# Antelope and railroad tracks?



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

A coworker told me this morning that "antelope won't cross a railroad." While I've never hunted them, it sure peaked my curiosity. Is this the truth or just a wives tale?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Thats just like the wives tale that antelope wont jump a fence. Seen it done last week.


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

Just shot a buck yesterday. He was with a with a group of 7 when I saw them and they were crossing some railroad tracks into a field witha waterhole.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

In history class back in High School I recall that the railroad was part of the demise of the Buffalo since they wouldn't cross the tracks&#8230;While watching National geographic a couple of years ago they gave an explanation&#8230;.Buffalo do not have depth perception in their eyes, therefore they see perceive the railroad tracks as a gorge&#8230;hence they won't cross railroad track.. I have never heard of any other animal with this shortcoming&#8230;They use cattle guards in Texas to keep cattle from crossing roads&#8230;they are similar to railroad tracks&#8230;


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well they use open grazing in some states where they put pipes across the interstate ramps and the cows won't cross them because they think they will fall into the spaces between the pipes. Maybe some wild animals are the same way.


----------

